# Mixed fruit Muesli



## bw89 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi everyone

I found a bag of mixed fruit muesli in the cupboard and checked the ingrediants, is it ok to mix into my mouse food? It would make up about 30% of the food i have at the moment. Most of the food i found on the really helpful sticky at the top, but i cant find some ingrediant on there, but they arent in the list of food to avoid either.

Ingrediants:
Rolled oats dried 31%
raisins
sultanas
dehydrate banana chips (banana, coconut oil, sugar, honey, natural flavor)
Dried corn flakes (corn, sugar, salt, malt, barley, emulsifier: soy lecithin)
linseed
sunflower seeds
peanuts 1%
chopped hazelnuts 0.5%
date peices 0.3%
dehydrated apple slices 0.3%
pieces of dried apricots 0.3%
dehydrated pieces of fig 0.3%
dehydrated plum pieces 0.3%
dehydrated pear slices 0.3%
dehydrated peach slices 0.3%

May contain traces of dairy products, sesame seeds and nuts

Thanks 
Bill


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yummers!

I'd feed it to my meeces if I could resist eating it myself...it sounds deliciously rich...so if you do give to them, just a tiny bit at a time.


----------



## bw89 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you again.

I wont mix it in to my daily feed, just add it to my treats


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Mousies are like..I want to say kids...but they are like us in that they evolved to crave fatty, starchy, yummy stuff, and, like kids, would eat only the stuff they like best. I give my meeces safflower seeds to supply essential fatty acids for shiny coata and bright eyes because, though they love peanuts and sunflower seeds, those things don't have the healthiest fats, and can sontribute to the development of tumors. So, they get a little tiny bit of those on rare occasions, like once a month or so. And I know they are not deprived, as they get just as excited over a dried bit of bread, which they get a couple of times a week, or dry cereal, which they get a few times a month.


----------



## bw89 (Jul 26, 2011)

What types of bread are mice allowed (obviously in limited amounts)? I only have white bread at the moment and want to get them some but i'm not sure which is the best for them.

Bill


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, I don't think it makes a difference as long as the rest of the diet is healthy. Mind you, they only need a piece the size of a kidney bean or less...that's a lot of concentrated carbohydrate. Meeces would get very fat and happy on a diet of nothing but bread.
I'd avoid bread with spices or garlic or onions. They are not going to care what kind of bread it is; just be sure to let it dry thoroughly, as some meeces have digestive problems if they eat live yeast.


----------



## bw89 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok, I just got out 3 small peices of bread for my 2 girls and little man and I have left them to dry. I think my other female is pregnant now too so this should do her a some good. Thank you again for the advise  .

Bill


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I;ve adopted a practice used by many of the English breeders; I put a couple of chunks or two of dried bread in a cap from a gallon of milk or water, add just enough milk to moisten the bread, and give this to the pregnant doe once every day. Anoither thing I do is give her a bit of scrambled egg. Egg is the most 'bioavailable' protein, which means the body can most easily incorporate it into growing (or healing) tissue, as it contains a high percentage of collagen, a key element in mammalian tissues.

The only down side of giving egg is that I then get hungry for scrambled egg and end up nuking one and eating it on toast before crashing. It's a good thing I don't feed the mousies ice cream every night. The bottom line with my meeces is that I wouldn't feed them anything that wouldn't eat myself, although I would grind up the straight grains first. My little darlings eat mostly whole oats, barley,lwheat, millet, with just a little safflower seed (they may get two or three safflower seeds each, if that) for shiny coats and bright eyes. they get little bits of a lot of leftovers too, like cooked potato or rice, squash (they go nuts for the seeds, which I roast; those smell so good I have to have a few myself.)

BTW, as I use filtered water, I give it to my herd of tiny livestock as well.


----------



## bw89 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi again, thanks for all the very helpful advise. I think i will try the milk and bread thing (will this help nursing does as well as pregnant ones?). i have given my girls boiled egg but never scrambled. I will have to try. It's funny you mentioned squash seeds as i was de-seeding one last night and i will roast the seeds today. 

Bill


----------



## bw89 (Jul 26, 2011)

Mmm...The seeds do smell nice roasted, lol. I gave the girls some dry bread soaked in milk and the nursing doe loved it. :lol:

Bill


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I love the way meeces get so excited when they get something new to eat.


----------

